# الجزء الاول ::العمارة والعمران الصحراوي بين الاصالة والمعاصرة



## امير ضهير (12 يونيو 2007)

مذكرة تخرج بعنوان العمارة والعمران الصحراوي بين الاصالة والمعاصرة
طرح منتدى العمران نت "العمران والتقنيات الحضرية" الجزء الاول من المذكره وسأقوم بإرفاق باقي الاجزاء حسب نزولها
الموضوع علي الرابط الاتي 
www.omranet/vb/showthread.php?p=17#post17
الجزء الاول



خطة البحث



مقدمة

الفصل التمهيدي: مدخل عام

الإشكالية

الفرضيات

الأهداف 

دوافع اختيار الموضوع

دوافع اختيار المنطقة 

المنهجية 

الفصل الأول: السند النظري

مفاهيم عامة

خصائص المدينة الإسلامية الأصيلة

دراسة العمارة والعمران المعاصر في المدينة العربية

دراسة بعض التجارب السابقة

الفصل الثاني: دراسة تحليلية لمدينة بسكرة

طبيعيا وعمرانيا



مدخل 

قراءة عامة لمدينة بسكرة 

دراسة طبيعية

دراسة سكانية واقتصادية

دراسة عمرانية

خلاصة


الفصل الثالث: دراسة تحليلية للأنسجة العمرانية


(المدينة القديمة والمدينة الحديثة)



دراسة عمرانية للمدينة القديمة (بسكرة القديمة)

دراسة عمرانية للمدينة الحديثة (الحالية) – المنطقة الحضرية الغربية- 

اقتراحات وتوصيات 

الفصل الرابع: المشروع التنفيذي

(دراسة نقدية os7 لحي فلياش)



دراسة تحليلية للأرضية

وسائل التهيئة المقترحة من طرف مكتب الدراسات

تحليل ونقد مخطط شغل الأرض (pos7) المقترح 

البرمجة 

التدخل ومبادئ التهيئة

التقنين

خاتمة عامة


المقدمــة:



يعد علم العمران بمثابة النافذة المفتوحة على حضارة الشعوب ويعتبر كأداة للتعبير الفكري و الثقافي و الحضاري كما يحدد إطار النمط الحياتي وكيفية تنميته من جميع النواحي ( الناحية الاجتماعية، الاقتصادية...)، " لكل مجتمع حضارته التي تتمثل في قيمه العليا والتي هي غاياته، أما المدينة فهي وسائله وتطبيقاته في واقع الحياة "([1]).

فالعمران والأسس العمرانية السليمة هي التي تستمد أصالتها من بيئتها فلكل مجتمع عاداته و تقاليده و بيئته الخاصة.

وعلى غرار هذا نجد الدول النامية ومن بينها الجزائر، غالبا ما تعتمد على استيراد التشريعات العمرانية الغربية كوسيلة لحل مشاكلها العمرانية والمعمارية وهذا ما تجسده وسائل التهيئة والتعمير

(p.d.a.u – P.o.s) والتي هي تصاميم تبلورت في بيئات وأوساط غريبة عن الحضارة الأصلية دون الأخذ بعين الاعتبار المقاييس العمرانية والمناخية الملائمة للتخطيط المجالي لكل منطقة.

وإلا كيف يمكن تشوه الواجهات العمرانية واختلاط القديم بالحديث وظهر مدينتين في المدينة الواحدة ( مدينة قديمة، مدينة حديثة).

ومما لاشك فيه أن الأنسجة القديمة في كل مدينة عربية غنية بالكثير من التراث المعماري و العمراني العريق الذي يظهر الوجه والأصل للحياة.

وبإلقاء نظرة سريعة على مدن العالم المتقدم و النامي فالملاحظ عليها أنها متشابهة الشخصية ليس لها طابع مميز أو هوية ثقافية واضحة كما هو الحال في الجزائر ( تلمسان، العاصمة، الجزائر، عنابه، بسكرة...). وبنظرة عامة عن المدينة الحالية لبسكرة نلاحظ أن طابعها العمراني الواحاتي يعبر عن تناقض في مختلف مكوناتها مما ينتج عنه اختفاء الهوية الاجتماعية، بحيث أن هذه الأنسجة لا تشعر بالانتماء إلى المنطقة، حيث أصبحت المدينة بدون بنية عمرانية متميزة ولم يعد ينظر إليها كشكل متكامل بل كشكل ممزق يمثل مزيج من التشكيلات العمرانية والمعمارية المتنافرة وغير متجانسة و البعيدة كل البعد عن بيئتنا واحتياجاتنا وقيمنا الاجتماعية والثقافية.

ومن خلال هذا حاولنا تسليط الضوء في بحثنا على هذا المجال وهو حديث الساعة، ومحط أنظار العديد من الملتقيات. أملا منا في إيجاد طابع معماري وعمراني يمزج بين الماضي والحاضر، خاصة في المدن الصحراوية وخصوصا مدينة بسكرة.

ونظرا للأهمية التي يكتسبها الموضوع، سنحاول في بحثنا الإحاطة بكل جوانبه ما أمكن و ذلك من خلال خطة اشتملت على مقدمة وفصل تمهيدي وأربعة فصول وخاتمة، فقد تناولنا في:

الفصل التمهيدي: كمدخل عام يتمثل في: الإشكالية والفرضيات والأهداف المنشودة وتحديد الوسائل المستعملة والمنهجية المتبعة.

أما الفصل الأول: فقد تضمن ما يلي:

- مفاهيم عامة

- خصائص المدينة العربية الإسلامية الأصيلة

- دراسة العمارة والعمران المعاصر في المدينة العربية

- دراسة بعض التجارب السابقة

الفصل الثاني: اشتمل على دراسة تحليلية لمدينة بسكرة طبيعيا وعمرانيا

الفصل الثالث: دراسة تحليلية للأنسجة العمرانية ( المدينة القديمة، الحديثة)

- دراسة عمرانية للمدينة القديمة

- دراسة عمرانية المدينة الحديثة (المنطقة الحضرية الغربية)

اقتراحات وتوصيات

الفصل الرابع: المشروع التنفيذي (دراسة نقدية لمخطط شغل الأراضي Pos7 لفلياش)

ثم الخاتمة



[1] - الدكتور أحمد الشريف :دراسات في الحضارة الإسلامية، ص 22.









::. الفصـــل التمهيــــدي .::


مدخـــل عـــام



? الإشكالية

? الفرضيات

? الأهداف

? دوافع اختيار الموضوع

? دوافع اختيار المنطقة

? المنهجية





الإشكالية:

إن ما أحدثته الثورة الصناعية من حضارة الإنسان والذي نجم عنه من تطور في شتى المجالات بما فيها المعماري والعمراني والملاحظ جليا في الدول الغربية محاولة لترسيخ مفاهيم ولغة العمران و المعمار الحديث و وضع أسس التخطيط العمراني لهذه المدن بينما كانت دول العالم الثالث تحت وطأة الاستعمار المستغل لخيراتها فيحقق النمو والازدهار على حسابها.

وكمحاولة من تلك الدول النامية لمواكبة التطور الحضاري الحادث، فقدت العديد من مدنها الهوية العمرانية تحت ظل الحداثة والعولمة فإذا كان الإنتاج العمراني والمعماري في عصور ما قبل الصناعة ناتج عن توافق اجتماعي يتجسد في العادات والتقاليد المتوارثة، فإن الإنتاج المعاصر سيطر عليه فراغ كثير جراء بروز أوضاع جديدة، فانقسمت الاتجاهات بين مقلدي الماضي ومبدعي المستقبل حسب موقف توفيقي.

" فالحداثة بالنسبة لنا ليست بديلة عن الأصالة، وتنمية الحاضر لا تعني إفقار الماضي " ([1]).

مع العلم أن التطور الحاصل في حياتنا المعاصرة يتعارض في الظاهر من حيث المبدأ مع بقاء التقاليد المحلية والخصوصية الثقافية، من هنا فإن أسلوب الإنتاج المعاصر الذي يتسم بطابع الإنتاج الإجمالي يتناقض مع صيغ الأشكال التراثية والتي بدورها تستوحي مقوماتها من صناعة يدوية حرفية تختلف اختلافا تاما عن التكنولوجيا المعاصرة التي تعتمد هي كذلك على التخطيط العلمي والعملي لمشروعات التنمية بما فيها الطرقات الواسعة، بناء العمارات العالية، إقامة المجمعات السكنية، استعمال مواد البناء على نطاق واسع والإسراع في تنفيذ المشروعات السكنية الاقتصادية أوالخدماتية، وكل هذا يقتضي إلغاء النمط القديم فالدارسون من الشرق والغرب شغلوا بالتراث المعماري الإسلامي عبر العصور وكانت لهم اتجاهات مختلفة ومداخل متعددة لدراسة هذا التراث من حيث كونه امتداد الأمم السابقة ومن حيث تأثيره على غيره أو من ناحية منجزاته.

" أرى أن أي باحث لم يخطئ بالتعرف على وجه شبه بين التراث المعماري الإسلامي و تراث الأمم السابقة و اللاحقة لظهوره، ولكن مثل هذه الدراسات المقارنة إن أدت إلى استفادة الأمم اللاحقة بفنونهم فإنها لن تكشف عن طبيعة الفن الإسلامي وارتباطه ببيئته وتلبيته لحاجيات المجتمع الإسلامي والذي يتابع نشأة العمارة الإسلامية وتطورها فإنه يدرك بوضوح أنها نشأت لتلبية حاجات المجتمع الإسلامي و بعض هذه الحاجيات ديني وبعضها دنيوي"([2]).

وهنا يمكن القول أن الفن المعماري الذي أخذ في الظهور من القرن الأول الهجري واستمر بعد ذلك لعدة قرون هو في حقيقته وجوهره فن إسلامي خالص، واعتبارا أن الجزائر كدولة عربية وإسلامية عانت على يد الاستعمار طيلة قرن ونصف محاولة القضاء على هوية المجتمع وخصوصياته وبالتالي ورثت مدن أنماط غريبة عن المنطقة كما اعتمدت مقاييس عمرانية موحدة عبر كافة التراب الوطني فتشابهت مدن الشمال بالصحراء دون مراعاة البعد الاجتماعي لكل منطقة، فمن المعروف عن المدن الصحراوية أنها كانت مرآة تعكس الوجه الحقيقي للمدينة العربية الإسلامية بما تحتويه من قيم اجتماعية تستمد جذورها من تعاليم الدين وما اقتضته الظروف المناخية وتلبية متطلبات وحاجيات المجتمع.

فمدينة بسكرة لا تخرج عن هذا النطاق لاحتوائها عدة مشاكل عمرانية و سوسيو واقتصادية وذلك بسبب إهمال المخططين للخصوصيات الاجتماعية في التخطيطات المجالية في المنطقة في حين نجد مركز المدينة القديمة يبدو أنه استنبط مقوماته من المدينة العربية الإسلامية ومن جهة أخرى نجد أن التصاميم المعاصرة فاقدة لبعض الخصوصيات الاجتماعية في تخطيطاتها مما انعكس سلبا على السكان بما لا يتلائم مع عاداتهم وتقاليدهم.

إن الوصول إلى إنتاج مجال عمراني يتلاءم مع الخصوصيات الاجتماعية والثقافية والمناخية من الناحيتين العمرانية والمعمارية تلبي احتياجات الحياة المعاصرة يعتبر من بين التحديات الكبرى في سبيل تحقيق تنمية مستدامة ومن هنا يمكن طرح المشكل العام:

إلى أي مدى يمكن اعتبار المدينة القديمة كمرجعية في التخطيطات المجالية؟ ولماذا المدينة الحديثة لا تستمد أصالتها من المدينة القديمة ولا تحافظ على طابعها المعماري التقليدي؟ وكيف يمكن المزاوجة بين النمطين الحديث والقديم لتلبية حاجات ومتطلبات الحياة العصرية؟.

وإضافة إلى ذلك طرح بعض التساؤلات من بينها:

- وجود أنسجة عمرانية حديثة تكاد تفتقر للخصوصيات الاجتماعية للسكان وتحافظ على هوية المدينة والمحيط العمراني.

- وجود تشوهات على مستوى الواجهات العمرانية والنسيج العمراني.

- غياب النمط المتلائم مع العوامل المناخية.








[1]- محمد سعيد المنهل: دار النشر بيروت، 1994، ص49. 



[2]- د.حسن جبر: أسس الحضارة العربية الإسلامية ومعالمها، ص 243.


----------



## امير ضهير (12 يونيو 2007)

تابع....



::. دوافع اختيار الموضوع .::



يرجع سبب اختيار الموضع إلى المشكل القائم في بناء التجمعات السكنية الحديثة التي أصبحت تقدم فرضية الحكم على حساب النوع، فبهذا ابتعدنا كل البعد عن التراث العمراني المحلي وثقافتنا حيث أصبحت لا تمد بصلة إلى المدينة العربية الإسلامية الأصلية ( المدينة القديمة). وهذا عموما في مدننا العربية الحالية وخصوصا في الجزائر بحجة أزمة السكن، ولذلك ارتأينا إلى دراسة حالة مدينة بسكرة من أجل تصميم حي نموذجي يجمع بين العمران التقليدي والعصري، آخذين في ذلك بإيجابيات كل واحد منهما وعموما كان اختيارنا للمشروع يبنى على عدة أسباب و هي: 

- تنامي أصوات المفكرين والباحثين لاسترجاع قيمنا وهويتنا وتجسيدها في واقعنا العمراني من خلال الملتقيات والندوات التي تقام من حين لآخر.

- إن موضوع السكن مهم وخطير من وجهة نظر اجتماعية، اقتصادية ومناخية مما يضطرنا إلى توفير أكبر عدد من المساكن لدفع عجلة التنمية والاستقرار الاجتماعي للأسر.

- مشكل تدهور الطابع العمراني الأصيل والمتنوع وأيضا التشوه العمراني في بعض الأحياء والمناطق.

وأما دافعنا الذاتي فهو محاولة استنباط من الموروث الحضاري للمنطقة واثبات الهوية والانتماء للمجتمع البسكري، وكل هذا دفعنا للتطرق لهذا الموضوع لأنه حديث الساعة الذي يحمل في طياته عدة تحديات (علمية، اجتماعية، ثقافية...).

دوافع اختيار المنطقة: 

تصنف بسكرة في تعداد المدن الصحراوية، تقع في الجنوب الشرقي للبلاد والى الجنوب من عاصمة الشرق قسنطينة على مسافة تقدر بـ 240 كلم، تربط شمال القطر بجنوبه بوجودها على عتبة طبيعية تفصل بين الأطلس الصحراوي والتلي، تحدها الولايات الخمس من كل الجهات: باتنة، المسيلة، الوادي، خنشلة، الجلفة، وتلتقي عندها طرق وطنية هامة اتجاهاتها: شمال جنوب وشرق غرب وبذلك تشكل نقطة عبور وملتقى نحو الصحراء من الجهة الشرقية للوطن فهي تعتبر مدينة ذات طابع واحاتي لأنها تحتوي على ثروة هائلة من النخيل وأيضا هي ملتقى الثقافات (سوف، الشاوية، قسنطينة، الشمال).

فقد شهدت المدينة تطور عمراني مستمر ونمو سريع في العشرية الأخيرة (ما بعد 1974) أدى إلى تضارب في الأشكال العمرانية، وتوسع الهوة بين الأنسجة العمرانية القديمة والحديثة، بما فيها المجمعات السكنية الحديثة والتجزئات، والتدهور المستمر للمجال العمراني سيما على مستوى المناطق الحضرية وكذا تدهور النخيل أمام اجتياح الكتلة الخراسانية للمساحات المخصصة له. 

الفرضيات: 

الفرضية العامة:

أصبحت المدينة غير قادرة على مسايرة كل الثوابت التقليدية العريقة والتوجهات الحديثة لنمط معيشي حضري، وفقدانها أيضا لطابعها المعماري والعمراني المميز لها.

الفرضيات الجزئية:

1- وجود قطيعة بين الأنسجة العمرانية التقليدية والحديثة مما أدى إلى فقدان المدينة لخصائصها العمرانية.

2- عدم إشراك المجتمع المحلي في المشاريع العمرانية أدى إلى وجود أنسجة عمرانية تفتقد إلى الخصوصيات الاجتماعية والموروث الثقافي للمنطقة.

3- تكوين المهندسين كان مرتكزا على ثقافة غريبة على الثقافة الجزائرية ذات البعد الإسلامي.

4- وجود قوانين بصفة التعميم أدى إلى غياب إطار قانوني يتماشى من اجل إيجاد طابع معماري و عمراني مميز للمنطقة.

5- الاعتماد على وسائل التكييف الاصطناعية لتحقيق الرفاهية المناخية أدى إلى مراعاة الجانب المناخي.

الأهداف: 

الهدف العام:

نهدف من خلال البحث الموائمة بين الأصالة والمعاصرة والربط بين الحاضر والمستقبل حسب مفاهيم التنمية المستدامة إلى:

تصميم مشروع نموذجي يتلائم مع مناخ المنطقة، ويستمد أصالته من مبادئ العمارة والعمران التقليدي ويتكيف مع نمط الحياة المعاصرة.

الأهداف الثانوية:

- ربط تخطيط المناطق الحضرية الحديثة بالتراث التخطيطي المحلي.

- إشراك السكان في المشاريع العمرانية المستقبلية.

- التكامل و التوفيق بين مجهود الدولة ومجهود المواطن في سبيل تنمية سليمة وهادفة.

- الاستعمال الأمثل للإمكانيات المادية البسيطة المتوفرة.

- تنمية روح المبادرة والتضامن والعمل الجماعي بين الموطنين وفق إحدى القيم الأصيلة للشعب الجزائري وهي التطوع والتويزة.






المنهجية: 

من المعروف أن الباحث لا يتوقف عند ملاحظة الظاهرة المقصودة بالدراسة ووضعها كما هي بل يسعى بكل جهده إلى تحديد العوامل المتحكمة في الظاهرة ثم يحاول فهم وتفسير علاقة التأثير والتأثر بين هاته العوامل ليتمكن في الأخير من اقتراح حلول مناسبة لمعالجة هذه الظاهرة ولا يتأتى له ذلك إلا بعد أن يضع فروض حول ظاهرة بحثه وسعي إلى نفيها أو تأكيدها، وذلك بإتباع منهج معين يمكنه من بلوغ أهدافه لهدا السبب كان علينا تحديد المنهج المناسب لبحثنا وكذلك التقنيات المستعملة.

أ- المنهج:

من أجل بلوغ الهدف المسطر والمنشود تحقيقه في بحثنا هذا، من الواجب اختيار المنهج المناسب لذلك اعتمدنا على المنهج الوصفي التحليلي، حيث سوف نقوم بدراسة عمرانية حول النسيج القديم والحديث في مدينة بسكرة، ثم نحاول تفسير الظواهر حسب ظروفها وبالتالي الخروج بمشروع نهائي يلبي احتياجات السكان العصرية.

ب- الوسائل المستعملة:

بناء على المناهج المتبعة واستكمالا لمتطلبات مختلف المناهج فقد اعتمدنا في جمع المعلومات على التقنيات التالية:

1- الملاحظة: استخدام هذه الوسيلة (الملاحظة البسيطة المنظمة) لمختلف الأنسجة قيد الدراسة وهذا لمعاينتها ووصفها وتحليل الحقائق والمعلومات.

2- المقابلة: اعتمدنا هذه الوسيلة من أجل الحصول على معلومات أكثر دقة مع المختص في ميدان العمران.

3- الصور الفوتوغرافية: وهي تكمل الملاحظة وتدعمها.

4- الوثائق: بعض الكتب والمجلات، الأطروحات.

5- المخططات والجداول والتقارير التقنية: تساعد في تحديد وتحليل بعض المعطيات الخاصة بالموضوع.


----------



## امير ضهير (12 يونيو 2007)

الفصل الاول 



I. مفاهيم عامة:

1. العمران: urbanisme ([1])

إنه لمن الصعب إعطاء تعريف دقيق وشامل للعمران لكونه العامل الذي يشمل الدراسة في عدة مجالات من الحياة البشرية لغاية الوصول إلى تناسق واستخدام واستغلال المجال بجميع مكوناته من أجل خدمة وتوفير الراحة للسكان ويمكن إعطاء عدة تعار يف نذكر منها:

- هو العلم الذي ينظم المدن عن طريق دراسة المفاهيم والتي تسمح بتكييف مساكن هذه المدن وفق حاجيات البشر بالاعتماد على مجموعة من التدابير الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والبشرية.

- العمران هو فن تهيئة المدن من أجل توفير ثلاث عناصر أساسية: السكن- العمل- الراحة ويمكنه تلخيصه في:









- البعد العمراني من الهندسة المعمارية. - قرار سياسي ( العمران التكنوقراطي بالمشاركة).

- المظهر المورفولوجي للعمران القديم. - قرار البرمجة و تمويل العمليات الكبرى والتخطيط.

- معالجة و دراسة الموقع (Sites). - تنظيم إدراري. 



1. العمران الصحراوي:Urbanisme saharienne([1])

لقد قطن الإنسان الصحراوي منذ القدم، ونظرا للظروف القاسية استطاع التأقلم مع هذه الأخيرة و ذلك من خلال إنشاء المدن ذات طابع خاص ومميز والذي يمثل أساسا في القصر أو المساكن التقليدية و الواحة وهذا ما يميز المدينة عن شمال الصحراء الجزائري:





أ- القصر أو المساكن التقليدية: Ksar/ l'habitation traditional

نلاحظ من أول وهلة النسيج مبني ككتلة موجودة ومتجانسة تربط بين أجزائها شبكة ممرات تأخذ شكل شرايين وتتوسط واحات نخيل.



ب- الواحة: oisise



وتتمثل في غابات النخيل التي توجد بجانب النسيج العمراني حيث تزخر بثروة هائلة من النخيل وفي بعض الأحيان تحيط بالنسيج العمراني، ولقد تلعب الدور الرئيسي في جلب الغذاء، وتوفر مناخ منعش و جو لطيف، كما تعمل على كسر الرياح ومنع زحف الرمال إلى القصر.



[1] - شوقي و زملائه، التوسع العمراني في المناطق الصحراوية، مذكرة التخرج لنيل شهادة مهندس دولة في تسيير المدن، إشراف بلكحل عز الدين دفعة 2000، ص 16. 






[1] - د. خلف الله بوجمعة، العمران و المدينة، دار الهدى، عين مليلة 2005، ص 12. 



1. الطابع الحضري ( العمراني): ([1])

لكل مدينة طابعها العمراني مما يجعلها تختلف عن بقية المدن، المقصود من الطابع الحضري هو مجموعة الصفات المركبة التي تميز مدينة أو مكانا بذاته، والتي تميزها في علاقتها مع الموقع والتاريخ، يساهم الطابع الحضري في تحديد هوية المدينة، ويسمح بتناول مسألة النوعية الحضرية ومميزاتها " ضياع هذه المميزات احدث الأزمة الحضرية الحالية".

وهناك بعدان أساسيان للطابع العمراني:

البعد المادي: الذي يعتمد على المكان والبيئة والمحيط من ناحية أخرى.

البعد الثقافي الحضري: الذي يضم المجتمع والأنشطة السلوكيات وغيرها.



[1]- بومرزاق عبد الوهاب ، الملتقى الدولي للمجال الواحاتي و التنمية المستدامة، سنة 2000، ص 341 -342. 





1. مفهوم المدينة:la ville ([1])

هي عبارة عن تصميمات مبنية على تشكيلات رياضية وهندسية وفلسفية إيديولوجية ورمزية وهي تعبر عن تطور الفن المعماري الذي حاول على مدى العصور إبراز الجماليات التي تجذب الناس والمهابة التي تعبر عن سلطة وقوة الحكام وإذا اعتمدنا على الناحية اللغوية نجد أن كلمة مدينة مرجعها إلى كلمة " دين" الأصل السامي في عدة لغات وبمعاني مختلفة.

وعند " أرسطو" تمثل المدينة مجموعة من الذكريات الصخرية التي تتمكن من إدراك معانيها ومكوناتها.

أما عند العرب فيرى ابن خلدون أن " المدن والأمصار ذات هياكل وإجرام عظيمة وبناء كبير وهي موضوعة على العموم ولا للخصوص فتحتاج إلى اجتماع الأيدي وكثرة التعاون... فلابد في تمصير و اختطاط المدن من الدولة."

واليوم وبعد أن وسعت المدن جاذبيتها من خلال تطور دورها الاقتصادي والاجتماعي والثقافي فإن محاولة تحديد لها في عالم متحرك باستمرار لا يمكن إلا أن يكون عملية صعبة ومعقدة، وبمقارنة المعنى ينبغي الاستناد إلى عناصر أخر كالبعد الإحصائي والوظائفي والاجتماعي والثقافي.

2. النسيج العمراني: Tissue Urbaine([2])

يعبر هذا المفهوم عن الخلايا المتضامنة، والفراغات من العناصر الفيزيائية ( الموقع، الشبكات المختلفة، الفضاءات المبنية وغير المبنية، الأبعاد، شكل ونوعية البناء والعلاقة التي تربط بينها.

يرتبط مفهوم النسيج العمراني بالمرفولوجية العمرانية ( تحليل الهياكل الفضائية) كما ترتبط عموما بإدراك السكان وخصائص الإطار المبني، ويتخذ شكلا ثابتا مثل حالة الأشكال العمرانية خلال فترة معينة وقد يتخذ ديناميكية لإمكانية تطور نمو هذه الأشكال.

3. الأصالة: Tradition([3])

يعتمد الباحثون في مفهوم الأصالة إلى تعريفها إلى شتى التعريفات التي تتراوح ما بين الاصطلاحي منها وما بين الايدولوجي، فمن مجل التعريفات يبدو أن كلمة أصالة يمكن أن تكون صفة تطلق على أي عمل يبرز فيه نوع من أنواع الإبداع، إذ يشير البعض إلى أن هذه الأصالة يمكن أن تدل على معنيين، أحدهما زمني والآخر منهجي، أوكلاهما معا وحسب تعريف فؤاد زكرياء مما يتفق مع هذا المفهوم نجد أنه يميز بين هذين المعنيين ويستبعد الإشارة إلى الزمن، على أساس أن الأصل يتجاوز مفهوم الزمن. ويتفق مع هذا التجاوز لمفهوم الزمن مفكرون آخرون كالجابري و حنفي. بينما أن كوكبة أخرى من المفكرين تعتمد إلى ربط هذا المفهوم بالماضي و بالتراث، مما يعني أن الإشارة الضمنية إلى أن الأصل ينتمي زمنيا إلى الماضي بحيث أن الأصالة تتحضر في القديم وإن كان نسبيا، الأصالة التي هي تعبرعن الأنماط التقليدية والماضوية في التعامل مع الأشياء. 

4. المعاصرة: Modernité([4])

تجلى هذا المفهوم مع بوادر الثورة الصناعية فالتطور الاقتصادي والزحف العمراني جعل استخدام تقنية البناء الحديثة أمرا لا مفر منه. كما أن انتقال السكان من المدينة القديمة إلى الحديثة والتي لا تحمل سمات شخصية مجتمعها ولا تجسد أبعاده الاجتماعية والثقافية وهذا سعيا وأملا في اكتساب شيء مجهول أن نحن وجدناه في آخر المطاف، فقد يكون شيء آخر وهذه هي دعوى الحداثة والمتمثلة في عمارة دولية تفترض أن تساوي متطلبات الشعوب إلا أنها بموقفها الشمولي هذا تجاهلت الخصوصية الإقليمية، فالمعاصرة بالنسبة لنا ليست بديلا عن الأصالة ولكن ينبغي استلهام المفيد من أصالتنا وصهره بصدق في مدننا.

5. الهوية: ([5]) Identité

تعتبر الحافز لتنمية كل إنسان في إنسانيتنا ليفلت من وهم اللحاق بالعصر، و من وهم ردم الهوة، نختار المناسب من التكنولوجيا في ضوء حاجاتنا الحقيقية، و في ضوء قدرتنا على استخدامها في شكل مفيد، إنها التمرد على التغريب المفروض علينا ككابوس، لنختار بأنفسنا لا أن يختار غيرنا لنا، تنتج تلبية لحاجاتنا، خارج نظام الإنتاج عن بعد، إنها برنامج للمستقبل نضعه لأنفسنا.

دعا حسن فتحي منذ السبعينات إلى الاتجاه نحو العمارة الهوية من حيث هي كتل و فراغات، بدأ بالعمارة الريفية التي أنشائها الفلاحون الفقراء، وتتجلى هوية الأمة من خلال اللغة والثقافة والعقائد وتعكس هويتها على العمران والتراث، ولذلك فإن البحث عن هوية العمران هو البحث عن هوية الأمة وبالمقابل فإن فن العمران يكشف عن التي أفرزت هذا الفن أو ذلك وقد ظهرت في السبعينات كمصدر أساسي لبناء مستقبل أكثر أصالة وقوة وحضورا.

6. البعد الاجتماعي:Aspect social([6])

يقول " سروكن" أن علم الاجتماع هو العلم الذي يدرس الثقافة الاجتماعية وقد دعاه هذا لأن يقول: " أن الحقيقة الاجتماعية ذات ثلاث أبعاد متداخلة لمجتمع، الثقافة، الشخصية، السلوك الفردي ". 

فالمقصود بالبعد الاجتماعي هو دراسة التأثيرات والعلاقات الإنسانية المتبادلة الناتجة عن كون الإنسان كائن اجتماعي لا يستطيع العيش إلا في جماعة، فهو يقضي معظم وقته بهم وعلى علاقة معهم وطابع الإنسانية يعود إلى مشاركته في المجتمع ومساهمته في تيار الحركة الاجتماعية بكل مقوماتها الثقافية من عادات و تقاليد ودين والتي يكتسبها من المجتمع.

7. البعد الثقافي: ([7]) Aspect culturel

هو صياغة النظام الاجتماعي والاحتفاظ بوجوده استنادا إلى الاعتراف بالخبرات السابقة وتراث الماضي الذي يزودنا بأنماط السلوك ونماذج الفعل الإنساني، فأسندت الحياة الثقافية الاجتماعية إلى ثقافتين أساسيتين: 

ثقافة مادية: من جهة تنسق التكنولوجيا والاقتصاديات.

ثقافة لامادية: كالقيم والمعتقدات والأخلاق.

8. القيم:Les valeur ([8])

هي المركب الثالث لمعادلة المحافظة على التراث العمراني وذلك أن الشعوب تحرص على تتابع قيمها وانعكاساتها في البيئة العمرانية، وتبحث الأمم عادة على السبل الكفيلة لتتابع القيم الحضارية الاجتماعية. 

وتحرص على إيصالها إلى الأجيال القادمة بأمل أن تبنيهم لها لذلك ينبغي تحقيق معيار الاستمرارية في القيم الإنسانية اتجاه البيئة العمرانية.

9. العولمة: Mondialisation([9])

ظهر مفهوم العولمة منذ حوالي قرنيين وتعد من تسميتها : ( مابعد الامبريالية أو مابعد التنمية) مبنية على أساس السيطرة والاحتكار في مختلف المجالات، ففي مجال العمارة تقدم الحاجة الاجتماعية والثقافية أثناء تطويرها ، التي تتولد معها الامدادت والوظائف الخاصة بالعمارة وتنوع تشكيلاتها أو ردود أفعال معاكسة و استحداثات جديدة وأساس التقدم الحضاري المعاصر والانخراط في تحقيق العولمة وانتشارها وتطوير مقوماتها ويكون بالانفتاح على تعميم المعرفة دوليا وذلك بانتقال العلوم والثقافة في الإنتاج عبر الحدود القومية ولكن العولمة في حقيقتها هي السيطرة على العالم اجمعه، ولكي يتحقق ذلك أخذت تسلب وعي العمران عن طريق إنهائه بتعويضات شكلية لا عقلانية مبرمجة، لا تراعي احتياجات المجتمع فهي تفرغه من هويته، تسعى إلى اختراق الثقافة المحلية واعتمادها بهدف استتباعها.



[1]- د. خلف الله بوجمعة ، العمران و المدينة، دار الهدى عين مليلة، سنة 2005، ص 67.



[2] - الزوخ وزملائه، إدماج النسج العتيقة في النسيج الحضري، مذكرة تخرج لنيل هادة مهندس دولة في تسيير المدن، إشراف الأستاذ عميش علاوة ، سنة 1999، ص 11.



[3] - د. وليد السيد، محاضرة حول إشكالية العمارة العربية بين الماضي و الحاضر، معهد الهندسة المعمارية بمصر، سنة 2002.



[4] - سعودي هجيرة وزميلتها، أهمية البعد التراثي في المشروع العمراني، مذكرة تخرج لنيل شهادة مهندس دولة في تسيير المدن، إشراف د.خلف الله بوجمعة، سنة 2001، ص 8-9.



[5]- رهيف جبرائيل فياض، إعادة إعمار المدن بعد الحرب، ندوة استضافتها بيروت و نظمها الاتحاد الدولي للمعماريين، لبنان، ص 46.



[6]- د.السيد الحسيني، المدينة دراسة في علم الاجتماع الحضري، دار المعرفة القاهرة، سنة 1981، ص 91.



[7] - د.السيد الحسيني، المدينة دراسة في علم الاجتماع الحضري، دار المعرفة القاهرة، سنة 1981، ص 93.



[8]- علي الشعبي، تأثير التراث في مستقبل العمران، مجلة المهندس، العدد 11 السعودية، ص 54.



[9]- رفعت النجار دجي، إشكالية العمارة و التنظيم البنيوي، مجلة عالم الفكر، العدد 3، ص 80.


----------



## امير ضهير (12 يونيو 2007)

1. التخطيط المجالي: Planification de l'espace([1])

هو فن وعلم تصميم الأماكن المأهولة وإنشاء أماكن مأهولة جديدة ويهدف إلى حل مجموعة من المشاكل الاقتصادية والاجتماعية ومسائل تنظيم الأراضي وتوزيع الأحجام المبنية المميزة للاستعمال المساحة المعمرة بنظام مهيكل ومعقد للكتل المبنية والمسائل الحياتية والثقافية، والفراغية المعمارية والعمرانية والفنية ويتم التعبير عن هذه الحلول بواسطة المخططات.

2. تسيير المدن:Gestion des villes([2])

هو محاولة لتهيئة المناخ المناسب الذي يسمح للمجتمعات بإيجاد الوسائل الضرورية لتحقيق إطار معيشي ملائم لسكانها تتوفر فيه أسباب الراحة والرفاهية داخل المدن، فالإنسان يسعى دوما لتنظيم البيئة التي يعيش فيها، وإيجاد الأدوات التي تمكن من تحقيق الانسجام الأفضل بين جميع أفراد المجتمع محاولا استثمار كل الطاقات لتحقيق ذلك.

3. الخصوصية: Caractéristique([3])

إن وجود وسط عمراني مشكل من مجموعة أفراد والذين لديهم طابع خاص بهم يعكس أهوائهم الخاصة وقيمهم وتترجم سلوكاتهم وتجسد الأبعاد الاجتماعية والثقافية والدينية للمجتمع.

4. التنمية المستدامة: ([4])Développement durable

ترتكز فكرة التنمية المستدامة على مقدرة المخطط أو المصمم على العمل يتوافق مع المحيط، بحيث تكون التدخلات المقترحة منسجمة مع احتياجات الناس، واقتصادية دون إهدار الموارد، إن ذلك يعني باختصار مراعاة المصمم للاعتبارات البيئية والاعتبارات الاقتصادية الاجتماعية، بحيث يتوافق مع مقترحات المصمم والمخطط والاحتياجات المعاصرة،ولا تكون على حساب احتياجات الأجيال المستقبلية.

5. التراث المعماري والعمرانيatrimonies architectural et urbanistique([5])

هو رمز لتطور الإنسان عبر التاريخ وهو يعبر عن القدرات التي يصل إليها الإنسان في التغلب على بيئته المحيطة به وهو تتابع لتجارب وقيم حضارية واجتماعية ودينية بين الأجيال.

وتكمن أهمية المحافظة عليه في ارتباطه بالتغير العمراني بنوعيه:

- الفيزيائي.

- وغير الفيزيائي (أنشطة الناس وقيمهم الحضارية التي يستخدمونها في تعاملهم مع البيئة العمرانية).

6. أدوات التهيئة والتعمير: PDAU/POS([6])

أ- المخطط التوجيهي للتهيئة والتعمير(PDAU):

يمثل أداة التخطيط العمراني على المدى المتوسط والطويل، كما أنه يمثل الوثيقة التي تحدد التوجيهات الأساسية الخاصة لتهيئة مجال البلدية أو جزء من البلدية، أو مجموعة من البلديات خاصة فيما يتعلق بتوسع البلديات المعنية.

ب- مخطط شغل الأراضي(POS):

هو وثيقة قانونية تحدد في إطار توجيهات المخطط التوجيهي للتهيئة والتعمير، في حالة وجود القواعد وحقوق ارتفاق الأراضي، واستعمالها يطبق على مجال مغطى مثل جزء من بلدية أو جزء من مجال ريفي.



[1]- سعودي هجيرة وزميلتها، أهمية البعد التراثي في المشروع العمراني، مذكرة تخرج لنيل شهادة مهندس دولة في تسيير المدن، إشراف د.خلف الله بوجمعة، سنة 2001، ص 11.



[2] - د. خلف الله بوجمعة، العمران والمدينة، دار الهدى عين مليلة، سنة 2005، ص 72.



[3]- محمد سعيد، المنهل، دار النشر بيروت، سنة 1994، ص 49.



[4]- PELLACE M, STRUCTURATION TEVITORIALE, SEMAIR PASKARA, PAGE 14 -15, NOVEMBRE 2000.



[5]- بوسنان وزملائه، القصر المقترح ببني ميزاب بين الانقطاع والتواصل، إشراف الأستاذ عميش علاوة، سنة 2001، ص 8.



[6]- قانون التهيئة والتعمير 29/90 المؤرخ في 05 ديسمبر 1990.


----------



## awas1 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر على الموضوع الممتاز


----------

